# Sea monkeys safe to feed to bettas and fry?



## Smile4Me2Night (Feb 16, 2011)

Sea monkeys are a type of Brine shrimp, so can I feed bettas/betta fry sea monkeys?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, newly hatched baby brine shrimp it's a great food for fry.


----------



## Smile4Me2Night (Feb 16, 2011)

So has anyone actually used sea monkeys? 

Like these? http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CF4Q8wIwAA#


----------



## mynameiskcdc (Jan 26, 2011)

Haha. Aww, that just seems wrong.


----------



## Nepale (Feb 19, 2011)

I second that.

But after all some people feed their snakes with guinea pigs and hamsters,even though ..it feels so wrong.
Sea monkey are aqua-pets as well.
What's wrong with the pellets and blood worms ?


----------



## Smile4Me2Night (Feb 16, 2011)

So you guys think its wrong to feed sea monkeys, but its fine to feed baby brine shrimp? 

And what about the shrimp we humans eat? Thats fine too? But not sea monkeys? 

Double standards much? xD


----------



## Nepale (Feb 19, 2011)

I am not trying to offend you,it's just how I feel.
Brine shrimp...hm I don't feed him with that,if that matters.
And I am a vegetarian so I don't eat shrimp as well.
Remember the sea monkey pictures from the 80's,that's how I picture them lol so I feel like a murderer but it's all in my head.:lol:
http://partoftheprecipitate.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/sea-monkey.jpg


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sea monkey are brine shrimp....it would be safe to feed them....when feeding young fry-I would only feed the BBS with their yolk sac intact for the most nutrition.....once the BBS absorb their yolk sac they need to be supplement with an HUFA supplement for Betta fry younger than 4 weeks if this was the only food you are feeding...


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> Sea monkey are brine shrimp....it would be safe to feed them....when feeding young fry-I would only feed the BBS with their yolk sac intact for the most nutrition.....once the BBS absorb their yolk sac they need to be supplement with an HUFA supplement for Betta fry younger than 4 weeks if this was the only food you are feeding...



what is HUFA and where can i get them?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

HUFA-highly unsaturated fatty acid....I use a supplement called "Selcon" its a saltwater supplement in a pink bottle...I get it from Dr Foster and Smith....


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> HUFA-highly unsaturated fatty acid....I use a supplement called "Selcon" its a saltwater supplement in a pink bottle...I get it from Dr Foster and Smith....


Do you know if they ship to canada?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't...sorry, however, most fish shops that also sell saltwater fish and supplies should carry it....


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> I don't...sorry, however, most fish shops that also sell saltwater fish and supplies should carry it....


no worries :-D i will find out as soon as im done feeding and cleaning the 10gal


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

Rofl. "Sea-Monkeys are real Time-Travelers asleep in biological time capsules for their strange journey into the future!"

Also if you don't eat seafood you're a vegan. Just saying lmao.

Shrimp are bugs, though. FYI.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Marona said:


> Rofl. "Sea-Monkeys are real Time-Travelers asleep in biological time capsules for their strange journey into the future!"
> 
> Also if you don't eat seafood you're a vegan. Just saying lmao.
> 
> Shrimp are bugs, though. FYI.


 
:lol:


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Nepale said:


> But after all some people feed their snakes with guinea pigs and hamsters,even though ..it feels so wrong.
> Sea monkey are aqua-pets as well.
> What's wrong with the pellets and blood worms ?


Our snake is fed day old baby chicks, rats and occasionally a dead bird freshly hit off the road side lol
(if my dads driving along and sees a fresh bird dead on the side of the road he will bring it home *shudders*) Also the baby chicks and the rats are usually gassed and frozen as snake food, worst part is the defrosting stage, you could make a late breakfast in the kitchen and upon returning your bowl there's a dead animal floating in a sink of warm water​ 


Nepale said:


> I am not trying to offend you,it's just how I feel.
> Brine shrimp...hm I don't feed him with that,if that matters.
> And I am a vegetarian so I don't eat shrimp as well.


your Betta needs a varied diet, you may be a vegetarian but he is not hence the upturned mouths originally used to catch insects off the water surface. Sea monkies ARE Brine shrimp the only difference in sea monkies and brine shrimp are the way people usually hatch them, (kids hatch sea monkeys in them things we fish people hatch brine shrimp in different ways.) I went on this big sea monkey craze a while back and my bf handed me a tiny vital of bs eggs and told me to go nuts. mind you the vital has millions of eggs in it and cost him like 8 bucks!




Nepale said:


> Remember the sea monkey pictures from the 80's,that's how I picture them lol so I feel like a murderer but it's all in my head.:lol:
> http://partoftheprecipitate.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/sea-monkey.jpg



Remember the Amazing Live Sea Monkey TV show of the early nineties 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzs_8JDfsdo


----------



## Nepale (Feb 19, 2011)

I am not judging your choice so I would appreciate if you don't try to judge mine.In general.
I do understand the needs of your pet (your snake) and I would never try to ignore it's right to survive by bursting into some crazy tree hugger yapping.But I personally won't be able to stand the thought of the whole dead bird in the warm water thing  That's one of the reasons I never got a snake,although I love them with a passion.
And my betta has everything that he needs.I made sure I can provide him different food every day of the week if needed.As for the brine shrimp,I heard different stories,read some weird reviews and recommendations so I am not sure if I want to go for it yet.

Sea monkeys are not very popular in Eastern Europe (where I am from),so in the beginning I found them fascinating,and unfortunately that goofy picture I posted is my idea of them . Lol the baby with the ribbon and all. 
Like I Said it's all in my head,I am sure that everybody wants to do what's best for their pet - I just feel a little different about it .
I don't know why I have to explain myself so much just for a simple remark,I definitely didn't want to question his humanity or something hahaha.

And actually vegan is a person who rejects the use of animal products for any purpose including his diet,it's different from being a vegetarian,not mentioning there are different types of veganism and vegetarianism in general.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Im not judging you, ive vegan and vegetarian friends i dont judge people.


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

i feel like its kinda like saying... Well, you got your dog nuetered, why aren't you haha


----------



## Smile4Me2Night (Feb 16, 2011)

bamsuddenimpact said:


> i feel like its kinda like saying... Well, you got your dog nuetered, why aren't you haha


Um...... What now? :squint:


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

bamsuddenimpact said:


> i feel like its kinda like saying... Well, you got your dog nuetered, why aren't you haha



Oh i see what you mean as one of the old sayings goes
"Whats good for the goose is good for the gander"


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Marona said:


> Also if you don't eat seafood you're a vegan.


 Vegans avoid all animal products (including dairy, eggs and honey) while vegetarians do not eat anything that requires the animal to die. Like Nepale says, there are many different forms of vegetarians and vegans. I am probably more strict than many vegetarians. I have a hard time seeing how a person can eat seafood and be considered a vegetarian at all though. :/


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Smile4Me2Night said:


> So you guys think its wrong to feed sea monkeys, but its fine to feed baby brine shrimp?
> 
> And what about the shrimp we humans eat? Thats fine too? But not sea monkeys?
> 
> Double standards much? xD


In a technical sense the shrimp we eat have eaten humans...


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

LolaQuigs said:


> Vegans avoid all animal products (including dairy, eggs and honey) while vegetarians do not eat anything that requires the animal to die. Like Nepale says, there are many different forms of vegetarians and vegans. I am probably more strict than many vegetarians. I have a hard time seeing how a person can eat seafood and be considered a vegetarian at all though. :/


Actually depends on the type. xD
There are vegeterians that DO eat fish. But GENERALLY vegans are the ones that don't eat fish.

And the reason being that seafood has many nutrients that are hard for you to get by being a vegan/vegetarian. So basically the healthiest way to be a vegetarian is to be a pesce-vegeterian. Because humans are omnivores and need the nutrients. Which you already know I'm sure. c8

Not that I judge anyone. Though I do think it's a little silly if your choice affects your animal's food choices. But that has been cleared up that it wasn't the poster's choice. c:


----------



## Nepale (Feb 19, 2011)

I would never try to affect my pet's diet because of my personal beliefs.I have cats after all and oh they don't eat corn on a cob hehe  ( Actually they do but it's like a treat):-D
My post was referring to the post above me about people eating shrimp & double standarts etc,it was a little FYI like "Oh I love cartoons and I don't eat animals " kinda thing.


----------

